# [SOLVED] Lid won't close after changing cartridge of Epson All-in-one



## JackTS (Jun 5, 2014)

I use a Epson SX620FW all-in-one. Recently i changed cartridges. In order to do so i have to open the glass scanner lid. After i changed the ink cartridge, i tried to close the lid but somehowe it jammed. It won't close. It feels like something gets obstructed in the left hinge. See pics. Anyone one with the same problem? Anyone know the solution? Thanks for any help at all.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Lid won't close after changing cartridge of Epson All-in-one*

Is there any kind of a catch or release on the hinge or in the back?


----------



## JackTS (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Lid won't close after changing cartridge of Epson All-in-one*

Thanks bry623 for your reply. I managed to close the lid with some carefully applied force. Nothing broke. Hope it will stay that way. I will close this thread.


----------

